# Foggatti Switch Blade.



## TylerD (1/6/15)

I actually thought this was a new product, but I see the video are dated to August 2014. I think we missed it. Lol!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

Interesting coil post/s concept - should be a nightmare to convert to BF?


----------



## TylerD (1/6/15)

johan said:


> Interesting coil post/s concept - should be a nightmare to convert to BF?


I would think so. Especially with the two screws at the bottom. That concept just looks cool. And the name even cooler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

Airflow looks too tight for me.. maybe the mutation V397 can learn a thing or 2 from this


----------

